# Photos of Falk, California



## Denise1952 (Sep 24, 2015)

which is just a "walk in the woods" since it first turned to a ghost town, then most buildings removed.  In fact I couldn't find anything that was left standing in the 4 mile walk my friend and I took yesterday.  Seemed sad but yet it is lovely there, and nature took back "her" domain:


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 24, 2015)

sorry to see how blurry these turned out, but I guess you can see basics of what I saw on the 4 mile hike.  Here is the video on Falk CA (ghost town)which is just basically an area where the town stood before it began to "die" during the Depression:

[video]https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/17337-Falk-California[/video]


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures, Denise!  Maybe the "town" is really that blurry! The only thing that could still be around is the cemetery....didn't see one, eh?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll see online if it had one, there's a big one 9 or so mls in towards eureka


----------

